# sick intermedius (photo) quick help!



## audioandroid (Mar 13, 2005)

this guy has been thin for about 1 week. i started doses of panacur and then seemed to put on weight. it had been looking normal for 2 days and then this morning i found it practically dead. matter of fact i thought it was dead. i took it out of its viv and put it in a deli cup as pictured and placed some drops of pedialyte on it. about an hour or two later i saw some movement. i then continued w/ pedialyte and a dose of liqiud dewormer and now its mobile. able to stand up and walk around. i'm quite surprised its pulled this much through but am afraid its not at all out of the water. 

if you'll notice in the picture the discoloration or the orange between the black spots on the middle of the back. this is my only guess at a diagonsis. obviously this discoloration is not normal. 

whats going on here?


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

sorry to hear about this Chris. If you are using ivermectin, be very careful because that stuff will cause toxic shock if you haven't been using panacur regularly for a while first.


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Since it's on the skin, I would worry about some bacterial or fungal infection. I would contact Dr. Frye for an opinion.

Luke


----------



## audioandroid (Mar 13, 2005)

Darks!de said:


> Since it's on the skin, I would worry about some bacterial or fungal infection. I would contact Dr. Frye for an opinion.
> 
> Luke


i was thinking the same thing. does anyone know of a over the counter remedy that wouldn't run the risk of hurting the frog? say for example fungal cream for athletes foot or something similar. i'm worried about the the time it would take to get meds from Dr. Frye and by that time the frog could be dead.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

any updates Kris?


----------

